# European Alps



## buck123 (Mar 20, 2007)

Any recommendations on the Austrian Swiss, or Bavarian Alps ski resorts? I'll be over there around Thanksgiving and want to ski. I've skiid the Classic Haute Route before in the spring but don't expect much as far as early season conditions. How about mountain climbing that time of year over there? If I stayed in CO, I'd be hiking a 14er or even XCskiing some 10th Mt Huts but I'm not sure what to expect in Europe that time of year.

Also wondering on mode of travel from Munich to Salzburg and eventually to Basel. Trains, jumber flights or car rental?


----------



## smittyvwbus (Feb 28, 2006)

I lived in St. Anton for a season. It was an epic snow year and we had incredible snow but it was sweet....fun town to party in as well, and you have to check out he rodel(sp) track. I dimmly lit sledding track that you absolutly mach down at night with bars at the top middle and bottom. Serious fun!!! St. Anton is just one part of the Arlberg Region. It links to several other resort, Lech, Zurs, and others. Thanksgiving is pretty early for over there though, depends on the year I suppose.


----------



## paulie (Mar 18, 2007)

definitely take the trains, they are reliable, fast, and you can even throw back a couple to pass the time, cheaper that flights would be and less hassle than car rental, and the schedules are easy to follow and it is easy to travel with gear. have fun


----------



## Andy H. (Oct 13, 2003)

I spent a winter in Val d'Isere France many years ago and it was fantastic - makes Co look like bunny slopes.... Unfortunately in the Alps, ou're likely to only have glacier skiing in late Nov. UNLESS its some kind of phenomenal early season.


----------



## buck123 (Mar 20, 2007)

Thanks for the input guys. Is it likely to be able to rent tele equipment over there these days? Ten years ago you couldn't find it in Chamonix (only AT) but alot might have changed since then. I'd rather not schlep my skiis and boots around Europe for two weeks of work and beer drinking for a couple of days of so-so glacier skiing.



smittyvwbus said:


> I lived in St. Anton for a season. It was an epic snow year and we had incredible snow but it was sweet....fun town to party in as well, and you have to check out he rodel(sp) track. I dimmly lit sledding track that you absolutly mach down at night with bars at the top middle and bottom. Serious fun!!! St. Anton is just one part of the Arlberg Region. It links to several other resort, Lech, Zurs, and others. Thanksgiving is pretty early for over there though, depends on the year I suppose.


----------



## elwood (Apr 18, 2005)

I am in Slovakia for the next year or two. Drop me an email if you want someone to tele with.


----------



## darren (Jun 29, 2004)

hey. check out garmish ski resort south of munich. very early snow conditions in november, it's pretty low for the alps. cool town though, garmish-partenkiren (sp). there is a u.s. military base there, so it's swamped with americans, which could be a good thing or a bad thing. the train is no problem from there to anywhere. darren


----------

